# My daughters lab results.



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

My 23 yr old was diagnosed with Hashimoto's recently.
Since the birth of her son seven months ago she has been complaining of having no appetite, and usually she LOVES her food.
Sometimes the thought of food even makes her feel nauseous.
At the moment she's losing about a kilo a week! She's working full time and with little or no appetite it's no wonder she's losing weight but I'm concerned. She needs to eat well to keep herself healthy!

These are her latest results. (She is not on any thyroid meds as they refused to give her any because at the time of diagnosis as everything was "normal" except for the antibodies which were 700!.)

Ferritin 13 
Iron 25.6
B 12 244 (should be above 250)

TSH 0.49

Free thyroxine 14.8

Is that one above free T3 ? She gave me all of these over the phone. I'm not sure what the ranges are, but to me, I think?- isn't that TSH looking a bit on the hyperthyroid side? 
The thing is she has no other symptoms except weight loss which is to be expected with not eating much and working 5 days a week as a nurse - a LOT of walking involved where she works.

Her iron is very low...is ALWAYS low, she's taking suppliments now. Feeling tired is her only other symptom, but that's understandable!
Where she works in a renal unit she said some of the patients have higher iron levels than her and are getting iron infusions! Maybe that's because a lot of them are on waiting lists for transplants though so perhaps they need higher iron levels than usual ?

Would appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Desertrose said:


> My 23 yr old was diagnosed with Hashimoto's recently.
> Since the birth of her son seven months ago she has been complaining of having no appetite, and usually she LOVES her food.
> Sometimes the thought of food even makes her feel nauseous.
> At the moment she's losing about a kilo a week! She's working full time and with little or no appetite it's no wonder she's losing weight but I'm concerned. She needs to eat well to keep herself healthy!
> ...


For one; ferritin that low can and does cause loss of appetite and nausea.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

And.....................we really really need ranges as different labs use different ranges.

Most important is that she get a FREE T3 TEST.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

And if there is reason to think hyperthyroid; these two tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Your daughter is working hard; getting through nursing school is hard enough. She needs to feel well.

You are a great mom for your concern!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Ferritin 13
> Iron 25.6
> B 12 244 (should be above 250)
> 
> ...


She is very low on iron - if that is where she is on supplements then she needs an increase.

Please post ranges for the free thyroxine -

TSH would point to hyper.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks....oh...it all seems so irrelevant this morning.
Don't know if you're seeing any news overseas about the devastating bush fires here in Australia?
Well, my daughters house was one of the many destroyed by horrific fires yesterday.
We're all just in shock.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, that's terrible.

:hugs:


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, it has been just awful here. I'm still in shock from it all. 
What one day can bring...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Desertrose said:


> Thanks....oh...it all seems so irrelevant this morning.
> Don't know if you're seeing any news overseas about the devastating bush fires here in Australia?
> Well, my daughters house was one of the many destroyed by horrific fires yesterday.
> We're all just in shock.


Oh.................................no!!! Is your daughter and her family safe from all harm???

Saying prayers; right now!


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, thank you. Miraculously there have been no loss of lives in that area but 81 homes lost just in one suburb alone. It was so fast and furious that there was just no way to save their houses. My daughters boyfriend raced home and managed to get one dog out but couldn't save the other.  So very sad for them all.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry, Desertrose! I'm sending prayers and thoughts your way.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Really, really sorry to hear DesertRose, prayers and hugs1.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks so much. Appreciate the thoughts and hugs.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

That's just terrible--I'm so sorry for the loss of their home and their dog.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks, yes very stressful for them all.


----------

